# Identification of algae aquarium



## Nora12 (May 26, 2015)

*It is very important. On this page, if it does not cut a moderator is well illustrated - photos, and described identification of algae*
http://www.aquariumer.com


----------



## Nora12 (May 26, 2015)

I used to EI and so far everything OK


----------



## Nora12 (May 26, 2015)

Cyanobacteria appeared .... just for a moment I forgot about EI


----------

